# حصريــــا برنامج تصميم المنازل و الفيلات SUper HoMe Suite



## babeup (29 ديسمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب المصطفى محمد ابن عبد الله أشرف الخلق والمرسلين 

اسم البرنامج​ 
Punch! Super Home Suite

​ معلومات عن البرنامج​ ​ شرح البرنامجبرنامج لتصميم المنازل والفيلات برنامج بإمكانيات جيدة جداً حيث تستطيع من خلاله
تصميم منزل أحلامك وإكساءه وإضافة أثاث للمنزل مثل أدوات المطبخ وأثاث غرفة النوم وغرفة المكتب ومن مميزات البرنامج أنك
تستطيع التجول داخل المنزل ورؤية الأثاث والتصميم الداخلي كما يمكنك طباعة مخططات ومصورات للمنزل
وأهم ما يميزه سهولة الاستخدام​
صور من البرنامج​ 

 


تحميل البرنامج

Download

​​​


----------



## الجزيرة للمساحة (3 يناير 2014)

فين باسوورد فك الضغط


----------



## essa-92 (3 يناير 2014)

الباسورد داخل الملف startimes/9it3anadira


----------



## brave.heart (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لى طلب 
اريد تخطيط منزل مساحته 9.5م*9.5م واجهة واحدة شرقى تطل على شارع واحد 4م..ليس هناك مسفات بين الجيران ....ارجوكم اريد المساعدة خلال 24 ساعة


----------



## babeup (9 يناير 2014)

brave.heart قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن لى طلب
> اريد تخطيط منزل مساحته 9.5م*9.5م واجهة واحدة شرقى تطل على شارع واحد 4م..ليس هناك مسفات بين الجيران ....ارجوكم اريد المساعدة خلال 24 ساعة



آسف أخي في الوقت الحالي لايمكنني تلبية طلبك


----------



## المنارالكبير (10 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى وإياكم العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## babeup (13 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## grandfare (17 يناير 2014)

جمعة مباركة على جميع المسلمين​


----------



## babeup (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم​


----------



## noir (3 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (7 فبراير 2014)

اهلا و سهلا​


----------



## المنارالكبير (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (17 فبراير 2014)

لا شكر على واجب المهم الإستفادة 

​


----------



## noir (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## eng_alg (14 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​


----------



## طرسام (22 مارس 2014)

شكرا تحياتي لك


----------



## المنارالكبير (22 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (26 مارس 2014)

لا شكر على واجب المهم الإستفادة​​


----------



## ah555 (3 أبريل 2014)

مشكوورررررررررررر


----------



## babeup (17 أبريل 2014)

​خدمتكم تسرنا

​


----------



## grandfare (29 أبريل 2014)

​شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك

​


----------



## babeup (3 مايو 2014)

​لا شكر على واجب المهم الإستفادة​


----------



## noir (10 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير
​


----------



## babeup (29 أكتوبر 2014)

​اهلا و سهلا​
​​


----------



## مروه سيف (2 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا يبدو البرنامج سهل الاستخدام خصوصا للمبتدئين


----------



## ahmed-mahmoud (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------

